# Baltimore



## NCdigger5 (Mar 2, 2008)

Everyone post your finds from Baltimore here! I couldn't make it, but I want to see what everybody who went got. Thanks


----------



## cobaltbot (Mar 2, 2008)

OK I'll start it off - had a great time at the show!!!   Met lots of nice folks, learned some stuff, bought some stuff and took some pics.  I know others took pics so I'll post some more later.  Here's just part of the irregular hexagon poison display, all of which were killer!  Didn't get to see Jim there, but if he was I know he was drooling somewhere near here sometime today!


----------



## cobaltbot (Mar 2, 2008)

Rhona was there!, the blurry person is her hubby, great folks both!  We traded bottles, she gave me a great art deco Harper's Ferry soda cuz she remembered me saying I was interested in bottles from there!


----------



## cobaltbot (Mar 2, 2008)

How about this display of colored meds.....


----------



## cobaltbot (Mar 2, 2008)

Ryan was there, Dudes been digging up a streak!  The great little redware ovoid jug and other stoneware was from some of his latest diggin exploits.


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 2, 2008)

That was a great show. Probably the best Baltimore show I have attended as far as quality and variety of items for sale. Just my opinion. Saw a bunch of people I knew, sorry for those of you I missed.

 Bought a few items, no big ticket items but I could have easy dropped a couple grand there on nice items I never see anywhere else.

 Here is a large "Dr Flander's Great Specific". This one is smooth bottom with a Pittsburgh glass mark. An interesting medicine, supposedly one of the first kidney cures. The pontil version is quite rare. Good article on it at FOHBC...
http://www.fohbc.com/PDF_Files/DHeetderks_TheNews.pdf


----------



## madpaddla (Mar 2, 2008)

Exceptional stuff.  Heck I grabbed the drool towel.  Keep em comin.  Amazing stuff.  And best yet is that we get to see the members.  Nice to see em without the dirt.  Thanks.  Great pics.
 Madpaddla


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 2, 2008)

Dr Flander's base...


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 2, 2008)

Also picked up this Gilbert Philly druggist cylinder, not rare but I love these early slug-plate pharmacy bottles.[] They always seem to be super whittled.


----------



## NCdigger5 (Mar 2, 2008)

Great pics! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## annie44 (Mar 2, 2008)

I had a great time at the show, but am beat tonight!  I'll post a few pics, and maybe more tomorrow.


----------



## cobaltbot (Mar 2, 2008)

Here's one of you!  She had some nice bottles, like the ones she puts on this forum!


----------



## annie44 (Mar 2, 2008)

It was nice to meet you, Steve!  Here's one of the dealer to my right...


----------



## annie44 (Mar 2, 2008)

Here's the source of many of my Bunker Hill pickle bottles - bought a John W. Stout catsup from him this year


----------



## epgorge (Mar 2, 2008)

> How about this display of colored meds.....


 
 That is one of the prettiest medicine displays I have ever seen. I do recognize some of them and wonder about others. 

 Thanks for the pics.

 Joel


----------



## annie44 (Mar 2, 2008)

My purchases - nice labeled flint glass, OP bottle - from the New Lebanon Shaker Society....bought from Jeff and Holly


----------



## annie44 (Mar 2, 2008)

Two more from Jeff and Holly who are the nicest, most professional  folks, and a pleasure to talk with and learn from....


----------



## annie44 (Mar 2, 2008)

Top of the snuff and utility -- I needed some nice New England glass


----------



## annie44 (Mar 2, 2008)

Another Sanborn pickle (now have the large citron, two amber in different sizes, and the aqua) and the previously mentioned Stout


----------



## annie44 (Mar 2, 2008)

[8|]


----------



## NCdigger5 (Mar 2, 2008)

Nice buys! I wish I could have been there[]


----------



## Trying not to break it (Mar 2, 2008)

hi everyone,  the show was great.  it was nice to see steve and cindy again.  just wish there was more time to talk to them and other people i know.   my day was made by a gift from a friend,  thank you steve.   rhona


----------



## Trying not to break it (Mar 2, 2008)

here are a few bottles i picked up.  need good cleaning, i like a chalange.  i guess what i bought shows what i like, or maybe,  it is just what's in my price range[]. got to take a pic of 2 more when i get chance.


----------



## poisons4me (Mar 3, 2008)

The colored pharmacy display is some of my best friends tods collection off my website,hes got awsome stuff.


----------



## epgorge (Mar 3, 2008)

Yes he does Rick, 

 You have some beauties aas well.... I was wondering about your Germ bacteria bottle. What type of lip is that? 

 My favorite bottle there is your Wm Warners, with the victorian monogram. I collect Wm Warners as well, if you get another or want to let that one go, drop me an email.

 Joel


----------



## probe zilla (Mar 3, 2008)

wow what a great show, it was only the second baltimore show for me, but it seems like the first.
   i arrived about 8:30 am,
   i walked non stop table to table, taking a good look at what everbody had to offer. it took me almost 5 hours to see all of them!!!!    5 hours,         but im not complaining  i enjoyed every second of it

 there were bargins for every price range i picked up 2 colored sodas they were priced to sell because of condition, i put them in the tumbler this evening.  i know i can resell them for a profit but that wasnt my plan i wanted to add some color to the collection[]


----------



## probe zilla (Mar 3, 2008)

here are some pics


----------



## probe zilla (Mar 3, 2008)

as you can see i didnt resize sorry[8|]


----------



## BRIAN S. (Mar 3, 2008)

Nice sodas !  
 You'll have to post us up a pic after they are tumbled. 
 Thanks for sharing !


----------



## wedigforyou (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks for posting the great pics. We too attended the show (our first) and thought it was great. After 5 hours my eyes were ready to bug out.  The vendors were great and very friendly. I recommend this show to every bottle nut.


----------



## NCdigger5 (Mar 3, 2008)

Wow! Nice sodas!


----------



## cobaltbot (Mar 4, 2008)

Those are nice sodas!  Where do you think the blue one's from? Seitz


----------



## cobaltbot (Mar 4, 2008)

Finally getting around to putting more pics up - got kicked off the compuyer so the 16 yr old could do her homework! (kids these days.....)   Here's another cool display they had:


----------



## cobaltbot (Mar 4, 2008)

Brothers Tom and Danny Grove, York Boys.  Danny and I have dug together.


----------



## cobaltbot (Mar 4, 2008)

Here's the whole colored med display:


----------



## cobaltbot (Mar 4, 2008)

Andy Goldfrank and Scott Jordan packing up.  That's "fireman Jack" with the big hat in the background.  Andy's write ups in ABGC and on the DC club newsletter of their digging adventures are always a good read.  He's the Ed Fedory of privy digging!  Scott's the king of slipware reconstruction and has some amazing stuff.


----------



## cobaltbot (Mar 4, 2008)

Got Milk?


----------



## cobaltbot (Mar 4, 2008)

This is Paul Jung from the Baltimore club.  Nice gentleman, he's a clay pipe expert and author of some intensive research on particular companies and regions.  He's usually there and I was glad he was this year, he helped ID a couple bowls I found last year.....


----------



## cobaltbot (Mar 4, 2008)

Little one on the left is  from Germany, right one (attn Tique) made by Guedewagon, Gouda, Holland. I need to do some homework now!


----------



## cobaltbot (Mar 4, 2008)

Here's what the whole poison display looked like:


----------



## cobaltbot (Mar 4, 2008)

Jim Frustieri and I talked for a little while about insulators.


----------



## cobaltbot (Mar 4, 2008)

Bought a couple things from Glen Mansberger III.  Glen's a local Harford County, MD boy I first met when our daughters were in girl scouts together.


----------



## cobaltbot (Mar 4, 2008)

Besides bottles, I bought some new brushes off the Jar Doctor and bought an Art Deco soda book.  Man I'd like to have one of his tumblers......


----------



## cobaltbot (Mar 4, 2008)

Lot's of stuff goes on at Bottle shows, sometimes even picks of the spoils for busy diggers!


----------



## cobaltbot (Mar 4, 2008)

It sucks that this one turned out blurry - the infamous Philly boys, the Ben Franklin diggers!  Nice meeting ya Matt and George, hopefully I'll get a better picture next time guys!


----------



## cobaltbot (Mar 4, 2008)

Here's what I got at the show.  I went for the local stuff.  Nothing killer, I haven't matured yet, but good deals all.  More on them tomorrow as I gotta go back to bed!


----------



## cobaltbot (Mar 4, 2008)

Beer?   note backwards N.


----------



## NCdigger5 (Mar 4, 2008)

One of the pics had some big bottles in it. Nice!


----------



## cobaltbot (Mar 4, 2008)

What no opinions at all on this one?  I know its dirty but maybe you just don't want to tell me it's a mexican reproduction!   Four piece mold:


----------



## cobaltbot (Mar 4, 2008)

It's made by Pittsburgh's  Cunningham & Ihmsen. Some great info here:

http://www.sha.org/bottle/pdffiles/Cunningham_BLockhart.pdf

 seems to indicate 1866 - 1879


----------



## cobaltbot (Mar 4, 2008)

This is a hometown (kid) milk for me.  Had a sticker of $50, but when the guy offered it to me for $20 I had to buy it.  Oh yeah - 1926


----------



## cobaltbot (Mar 4, 2008)

This ones kinda interesting, not much uniformity here:


----------



## cobaltbot (Mar 4, 2008)

Another local, base reads OYSTER COCKTAIL CATSUP/ A. BOOTH & CO./BALTIMORE/SALAD DRESSING

 price $4


----------



## cobaltbot (Mar 4, 2008)

Here's the wonderful HARPERS FERRY BOTTLING WKS Rhona gave me!

 price: FREE![]


----------



## cobaltbot (Mar 4, 2008)

Here's another interesting local, DR. J.W. BULLS/ VEGETABLE/ BABY SYRUP/ -TRADEMARK-

 There are many Dr J.W. Bulls meds in the baltimore book but not this one.  Closest is #595 but that and every other of the 12 or so listed say BALTIMORE somewhere - not this one.  Can't be too uncommon though, here's confirmation in one of Dr. Cannon's articles:

http://www.glswrk-auction.com/061.htm


----------



## cobaltbot (Mar 5, 2008)

Doug said this thing may be aqua with brown staining which makes it look green, ouch[:'(], he may be right!  I can't really tell cuz there's so much stain.  He said he's dug a couple in aqua.  Still might get it tumbled, will definitely know then.  He said the Ohio bottle book lists it at $65 - 75    not bad but I've heard that book can be way off the mark.





 Man, that's one ugly thumb!


----------



## AFreiman (Mar 6, 2008)

Wow, I am now truly sorry I missed it.  Looks like everybody had a great time.

 Did anybody by any chance come upon anything made by Goldman-Freiman Bottling in Baltimore in the early 20th century?  It would probably be called "Lord Calvert Beverages."  

 If you haven't heard this before, I am looking for them because the Freiman of the company refers to my great grandfather Henry and his uncle Joseph.  It would be a great honor for my family if I could find any remnants of this company.  Please let me know if you have any information that could lead to my finding one of these bottles.

 Thank you very much.

 Sincerely,
 David
davidafreiman@yahoo.com


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 6, 2008)

There was about a million bottles there, I couldnt even look through them all to find what I was looking for myself []


----------



## ktbi (Mar 6, 2008)

Wow Steve..nice pictures..I've been to several shows here - even the Reno show and they weren't close to that size...Do you have any money left???   Thnks....

 Ron


----------



## baltbottles (Mar 6, 2008)

Steve,

 I aws so busy splitting up stuiff I didn't know you took mine and Ryans picture lol.

 Chris


----------



## cobaltbot (Mar 6, 2008)

Chris, interesting action photo []- and you WERE surrounded by beautiful glass.  Was that giant display bottle on your table?


----------



## cobaltbot (Mar 6, 2008)

Meech, as usual, museum quality glass.  Can I have your leftovers?!   I've always thought that certain unembosed bottles , like utilitys and like your ladies leg bitters? are some of the best sleepers.  Those embossed ladies leg bitters are top dollar items.  Do you think yours is a paper lable one of those or something different?


----------



## NCdigger5 (Mar 8, 2008)

Great stuff! I love the flask! Thanks for sharing


----------



## probe zilla (Mar 8, 2008)

here are my balt show finds, i posted an earlier pic, this is after a week in the tumbler


----------



## NCdigger5 (Mar 9, 2008)

Wow! Those came out great!


----------

